# hull lotta work



## trexlercustomrods (Feb 12, 2015)

how do i post pics?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

photobucket account, paste the IMG code in with your message.


----------



## trexlercustomrods (Feb 12, 2015)

<a href="http://s1378.photobucket.com/user/jtrexler2006/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsatte81um.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1378.photobucket.com/albums/ah119/jtrexler2006/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsatte81um.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zpsatte81um.jpg"/></a>


----------



## trexlercustomrods (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## trexlercustomrods (Feb 12, 2015)

ok so i cut out a lot of unneeded wieght and trimmed the sides down. plan is to deck the front with a couple storage lids and foam everything around them. transom is realy solid despite how bad the boat looks in the pics. any advice would be greatly appreciated. being my first build im kinda lost, just takin it one step at a time. more to come


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, you were right that is a hull lotta work. I don't have much advice as Iv'e never done a rebuild like that, just built from scratch. Good luck though!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Since you are gutting, replace the transom while you can.


----------



## trexlercustomrods (Feb 12, 2015)

ok so im down to the bare hull, and im wanting to know if i need to epoxy all my wood before framing up the front deck and rear seating? or do i just glass it all in after i have made the frame


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Make all of the pieces you need and mock up the build. Then disassemble, coat with epoxy and reassemble.


----------



## trexlercustomrods (Feb 12, 2015)

ok so i got my deck started. gonna frame in with 2x2s and epoxy all my wood then reassemble. 


pulled the bilge pump and now headed to buy replacement


----------



## trexlercustomrods (Feb 12, 2015)

1. would it be best to lay new fiberglass down on interior before i gelcoat or just sand and finish the existing glass??? 

2. im going with a 30hp tiller so whats the best design as far as creating a rear deck to store fuel tank, battery's, and a capt. bench? 

3. thoughts on a center console/live well/grab bar.

thanks 
- jonathan


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You are adding a ton of weight up there and it is not necessary.

Cut your ply into 2-3" wide strips. Glue 2 of the together and place them where you have athe full bulkhead. Glue a piece to the hull under the strips to support the strips. Then glue strips to the hull between the strips and the rest of the way around the hull to support the deck when installed. 

Take the strips out and glue them to the underside of the deck, coat everything with epoxy. Mix some thickened epoxy and coat everywhere the deck will sit and install the deck.

This will be just as strong and still allow you have storage up front.

A side note, if that wood is chip ply wood, get rid of it. It will not last and you will be redoing it again soon.

You need to attach any glass to the hull before you gel coat. Easier way is to use epoxy and then just paint it.


----------



## trexlercustomrods (Feb 12, 2015)

sounds good, its hard ply but chipped surface, will it be ok if i fully epoxy? 

and im wanting just one storage closer to motor and the rest ill foam


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

No, You can get a sheet of 1/2" meranti BS6566 for $70. Do it right, do it once.


----------

